# Problemas con permisos[Solucionado]

## tinchovmm

Hola saludos a todos, escribo por que la verdad tuve unos problemas y después de mucho leer e intentar no encuentro solución, bueno como dije en el asunto es con el tema de permisos en uno de mis discos, en este es en donde guardo todo (pelis, música, juegos, etc) cambie de muchas formas el fstab por que no había forma de poder acceder al disco, estaba, se montaba pero no se podía ver de ninguna forma, entre los intentos con umask y demás se puede acceder, pero no logro escribir en el disco ni como usuario ni como root, incluso cambiando con chown usuario. . y no me deja copiar nada a ese disco.

 en el fstab: (actualmente esta así, aclaro que probé muchísimas formas en el fstab y no pude con ninguna)

```
/dev/sdb1               /media/discoD   auto            rw,auto,umask=000 0 0
```

 despues probe chmod 777 user =nada   :Sad:  como dije tambien chown user =nada   :Sad: 

 como me paso hace unos días con mi kde, perdí mis particiones y tuve que reinstalar todo de nuevo. . lo que tenia en mi /home se perdió y no quiero eso de nuevo. Ya que por este mismo motivo no podía pasar nada de las cosas que tenia en /home a mi /sdb1 

ahora lo mas raro es que intente como root:

```
pcmafm 
```

 ahora estoy con openbox   :Very Happy:  y asi como root tratar de copiar. . permiso denegado   :Confused: 

ya saben mi disco dev/sdb1, es sata, y ahora esta para que se monte automáticamente, en realidad me gustaría poder montarlo manualmente, como hago en otras distros y poder copiar,pegar etc  en ese disco, cosa que no eh podido hacer. Bueno espero alguien me de una mano por que no se que pasa   :Sad: . Saludos

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué sistema de archivos tiene la partición?

¿Que produce el comando mount (sin mas)?

----------

## tinchovmm

Hola, gracias por responder..  la partición es ntfs

 mount sin mas, con la configuración que esta ahora:

```
$ mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on / type ext3 (rw,noatime,errors=continue,barrier=0,data=writeback)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,relatime)

rc-svcdir on /lib64/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

/dev/sda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sdb1 on /media/discoD type ntfs (rw,umask=000)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
```

como ya había dicho, probé varias configuraciones en el fstab y también cambiando los permisos. . como me recomendarías el fstab? teniendo en cuenta que quiero montar el /dev/sdb1 manualmente y que sea rw para mi user. Saludos

----------

## quilosaq

Estas utilizando el driver ntfs que viene con las fuentes del kernel. Ese software (practicamente) no permite la escritura. Instala el paquete ntfs3g.

----------

## tinchovmm

Instale el paquete y nada. . 

```
# chmod 777 /dev/sdb1
```

```
# ls -l /dev/sdb1

brwxrwxrwx 1 root disk 8, 17 sep 27 20:12 /dev/sdb1
```

```
$ ls -l /dev/sdb1

brwxrwxrwx 1 root disk 8, 17 sep 27 20:12 /dev/sdb1
```

=permiso denegado   :Sad:  [/quote]

----------

## quilosaq

Desmonta la partición

```
# umount /dev/sdb1
```

y móntala utilizando el nuevo driver

```
# mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/discoD
```

Mira entonces si funciona.

----------

## tinchovmm

 :Shocked:  

```
# mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/discoD

FATAL: Module fuse not found.

fuse: device not found, try 'modprobe fuse' first
```

perdón por mi ignorancia pero que modulo es?

----------

## tinchovmm

el sys-fs/fuse-2.8.5 se esta instalado   :Confused: 

me sale:

```
>>> Installing (1 of 1) sys-fs/fuse-2.8.5

 * >>> SetUID: [chmod go-r] /usr/bin/fusermount ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Recording sys-fs/fuse in "world" favorites file...

 * Messages for package sys-fs/fuse-2.8.5:

 *   CONFIG_FUSE_FS:    is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

----------

## quilosaq

Como te dice el mensaje de error prueba a ejecutar 

```
# modprobe fuse
```

. Si no te da error, monta la partición con el comando que puse antes. Si te da error es que no tienes el módulo creado. Tendrán que ir a las fuentes del kernel y activarlo.

----------

## tinchovmm

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  error, a compilar   :Razz: 

----------

## pelelademadera

compila fuse en el kernel y listo.

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

ahi vas a filesystems, FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) support

marcalo con * y listo.

despues ejecutas:

make

make modules_install

mount /boot

cp arch..... /boot/kernel.....

estimo que esto ya lo sabes.

----------

## tinchovmm

solucionado! mil gracias por las repuestas! Saludos  :Very Happy: 

----------

